# Live near Bristol? This looks interesting



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

https://www.noahsarkzoofarm.co.uk/events/pete-blakes-snake-show


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah but it's Pete Blake. The guy has some very questionable practices. Certainly not someone I think anyone should be aspiring to be like in the reptile world.

Not someone I am going to indirectly give my money to.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never heard of him as I don't follow DWA things. It was advertised in Womans Weekly magazine of all places.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Jesus, Pete has lost a shed load of weight. Fair play to him.

As for past behaviour, people can and do change. He may have cleaned his act up?


----------



## JSReptiles-UK (Sep 12, 2018)

His reputation hasn't got any better and personally I wouldn't go near anything with his name on it!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

avoid at all cost, I watched a video of his the other day, snake smashed against a screen, poor handling etc. I'm afraid I agree with the other commenters

Edit: That said, the farm itself looks lovely and I wouldn't like to discourage people from going there purely on the basis of the snake show. Just don't go tot he snake show.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

A reliable source did say he was borderline terrified of elapids, hence why he got others to do most of the dangerous stuff.

I can totally understand why one would be nervous around elapids, having dabbled with them myself. They can be intimidating.
That's not an excuse though, if you can't comfortably work with them, you shouldn't have them. The snakes will inevitably suffer in the end...


----------

